# Want To Make 1 mil bells per day?



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

I know this trick has been suggest a lot, but I'd like to take the time to refine it. I see a lot of people that still have issues or that simply aren't doing it right, so let me explain.

*TAKE THE AXE TO THE ENTIRE ISLAND!*

I know, some people are thinking WTF? But yes, hear me out. You want 3 trees on your island, that's it. You want a palm tree on the left, a regular tree in the middle, and a palm tree on the right. That's it. Cut down and remove all other trees and flowers. You don't want anything else spawning on that island but beetles.

Now you will have hermit crabs and small bugs. Scare them away immediately as they take up a spawn point that could be used for a beetle. Now you can run around your 3 trees and wait for everything to spawn on them. As long as you scare away the smaller bugs, you shouldn't ever have to reset (walk in and back out).

The only bug you want to worry about on the regular tree is the rainbow bug. Scare eveything else away. Everything that spawns on the 2 palm trees will be worth at least 6k. Most are 8k. Rare bugs are 10-12k.

If you're having issues with catching the bugs heres a tip: walk up to each tree and hit it with your net. Get as far away from the tree as possible that you can still hit it with your net and place a seashell at that point. Now you know exactly when to swing your net when your sneaking up to a bug! Remember, walk very slowly (barely touching the stick) when it comes to rare bugs.

2-3 hours (based on wealthy town or not) will net you around 750-1 mil bells. Each day, as long as you want to do this. Of course retail closes at 11pm, so those good with math can figure out if either wealthy town or night owl will produce more wealth over the course of each hour. Good luck out there and bring back some bells to our forum 

Also these beetles don't start spawning until 5pm.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

ahahahah ~


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 23, 2013)

2-3 hours?


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Nobody ever said you didn't have to work for it lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 23, 2013)

I just cut down the trees in the middle and run counterclockwise around the island.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I just cut down the trees in the middle and run counterclockwise around the island.



By only having 3 you FORCE the bugs to spawn on the trees you want (those easiest to see and sneak up on) while still being able to run without scaring them. Also catching one bug won't scare away another as they're so spread out.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

do you set it up like

****o****
~~~~~~~
*o*****o*
*********

?


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope, 3 in a row.

#######
T##T##T
#######

Just loop around in a circle around the middle tree.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

or

***~~~~~~~**
***~*******~**
*o*~***o***~*o*
***~*******~**
***~~~~~~~**

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh! okay


----------



## Roknar (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the_ idea_ of this trick, but it's a bit too much to do for my taste. I like the way my island looks.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

aww, but what about large fish? I get a massive amount of expensive fish. maybe I'll just walk around the entire island...


----------



## Jedo (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! I plan to do this, and I don't understand the 2-3 hours that people are complaining about. You are playing animal crossing I don't think many people just play for an hour or 20 minutes ;-;


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Right, You could just run back and forth on the southern beach where you can see all 3, but bugs that spawn up north will kill the spawning eventually. Scaring those small bugs and hermit crabs is key to not having to reset (walk in and back out). They love to crowd the island and sit there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roknar said:


> I like the_ idea_ of this trick, but it's a bit too much to do for my taste. I like the way my island looks.



Well this is mostly for those that want to take full advantage of their island to make bells. It's not really geared towards people that just like to go to the island to hang out. Indeed it does look a bit bare, but it could be fixed up again once you get a nice little nest egg of bells 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sydney said:


> aww, but what about large fish? I get a massive amount of expensive fish. maybe I'll just walk around the entire island...



Aye, you can still fish and all that, just ignore the beetles for a bit lol. The beetles are the money makers though. The sharks go for 15k each, but they're rare to show up and then you have to time it just right to even catch them. Just a bit frustrating in my opinion.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

Majorasmask said:


> Aye, you can still fish and all that, just ignore the beetles for a bit lol. The beetles are the money makers though. The sharks go for 15k each, but they're rare to show up and then you have to time it just right to even catch them. Just a bit frustrating in my opinion.



I must be shark blessed, I get like 3 per roundabout


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, been doing this.  The rainbow bug takes a long while to come out- I found 2x in a 1hr trip.  Tons of stags though.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Yep, been doing this.  The rainbow bug takes a long while to come out- I found 2x in a 1hr trip.  Tons of stags though.



That rainbow bug is set to spawn very low for some reason, but the rare palm tree beetles show up a lot more often. Maybe because the player has access to those tree from the start and not so much palm trees until they get their island.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm doing this right now, is there any way to make them spawn faster? I have to do 10-15 loops to get just one bug to appear, and it's usually the worthless fruit beetle :L


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

Gemma said:


> I'm doing this right now, is there any way to make them spawn faster? I have to do 10-15 loops to get just one bug to appear, and it's usually the worthless fruit beetle :L



The problem is a bunch of smaller bugs have spawned (like roaches on the beach or hermit crabs) and are taking up spawn points for the beetles. You need to scare them away or reset (walk inside the hut and back out). This will always slow down spawn if you don't get rid of them. They are literally PESTS!


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

Gemma said:


> I'm doing this right now, is there any way to make them spawn faster? I have to do 10-15 loops to get just one bug to appear, and it's usually the worthless fruit beetle :L



it's not 5pm yet


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

sydney said:


> it's not 5pm yet



And this too. The beetles don't spawn until 5pm which is why I'm not sure if wealthy town or night owl is better for an ordiance. Someone could with math can come up with some numbers, but I think with constant farming you will come out on top with night owl. Casual farming (2-3 hours) you're probably better off with wealthy town though.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm playing in GMT time, and it's nearly 10pm here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2013)

My island is beautiful many trees and tons of flowers I'm even wroking on more seashells!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't forget Giant Stag! They come up on the regular trees and are worth more than the rainbows, if I'm not mistaken! Rare to spawn, though. ;-)


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Don't forget Giant Stag! They come up on the regular trees and are worth more than the rainbows, if I'm not mistaken! Rare to spawn, though. ;-)



Ah yes, I forgot about those. They are worth the same as a rainbow stag (10,000 bells). I knew I was forgetting something about the normal tree. I swear I seen them spawn on palm trees as well though, but I must be mistaken.


----------



## Nami (Jun 23, 2013)

No wonder.. I followed the video kohei made about this, and kept all my palm trees. This more more sense though, less running around and a much clearer view. Also great idea with the seashells measuring the distance. Ill Try this method tonight. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you have to cut down the hibiscus? I love my hibiscus. 

Anyway, I have 8 palm trees (4 on each side) and it works just fine for me. I don't have rich nor night owl ordinances, but I can get 200,000-400,000 each night just by catching beetles/sharks while watching TV. I personally don't want to earn bells _that_ fast. I struggled with money in WW and I don't want it to be too easy in NL. I like the hard work. 

Thanks for the tips, though!


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

what do giant stag look like?


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

Even if you want to keep your trees, Dreamer, the seashell-measuring works great!


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

sydney said:


> what do giant stag look like?



Giant Stag Beetle

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamer said:


> Do you have to cut down the hibiscus? I love my hibiscus.
> 
> Anyway, I have 8 palm trees (4 on each side) and it works just fine for me. I don't have rich nor night owl ordinances, but I can get 200,000-400,000 each night just by catching beetles/sharks while watching TV. I personally don't want to earn bells _that_ fast. I struggled with money in WW and I don't want it to be too easy in NL. I like the hard work.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, though!



The butterflies become an issue with any flower and take up a spawn point for a beetle. They are a MAJOR concern because you can't scare them away. But, like I said, if you simply want to catch bugs and hang around, that's cool. This guide is really geared towards those that want to make a lot of bells. And of course, the island can be "fixed" later once you have a nice nest egg of bells built up.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 23, 2013)

I can spend an hour on my island the way it is and make over 300K in one trip after 5 p.m., so I'm good. Ha ha. My sharks are on and off, some nights I get quite a few and other nights I get almost none. I rarely miss one, so for me it's worth the effort. I take the time to get the best beetles and I even fish for large shadows. Got 3 rays last night and somewhere around 3-5 Napoleonfish, too. I usually come home with a healthy mixture of rare bugs and big fish.

Fascinating idea, but like a few others, it's far too extreme for my tastes. Once you get the rhythm down for checking the palm trees without scaring everything off, it's crazy-easy to do this in a shorter timespan without destroying your island.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 23, 2013)

I just asked 1 thing, if this helped you out come back and post about it so others can see it. My goal is to help the members of this community and keeping this thread in visible light to do so. Thank you.


----------



## sydney (Jun 23, 2013)

I did the thing and only got 360k... what am I doing wrong? There's gotta be something in my pockets that's not worth enough


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 23, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I just cut down the trees in the middle and run counterclockwise around the island.



This


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2013)

Soooo what's better? 3 threes or palm trees shaped like a U?


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

Fine, I'll try it when I have time.

Now that's a way to complete our "Rare Beetle" list.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I retained the original number of palm trees (12), but cut down everything in the middle, and planted 4 new trees.

Although somewhat of a crapshoot because Wharf Roaches are the bane of my existence, it worked pretty well when I needed it to work. I mean, I completely upgraded my house, and still have about 1 million left in the bank, so I'm pretty much set.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 25, 2013)

I usually only get arouned 300,000
can never be bothered to do it for hours


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 25, 2013)

Since I have most of the stuff unlocked now I might as well try this.


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 25, 2013)

Seems to work well, I can't be bothered with more than one Island farming trip a night though. 

Is the normal tree useful? On the palm trees i'll find a rare beetle every time, on the normal tree 95% are not worth much and I just scare them away.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 25, 2013)

Uaedaien said:


> Seems to work well, I can't be bothered with more than one Island farming trip a night though.
> 
> Is the normal tree useful? On the palm trees i'll find a rare beetle every time, on the normal tree 95% are not worth much and I just scare them away.



The normal tree is debatable, it's mostly there for the rainbow stag and 1 other bug that fetch a nice price. It doesn't take much to run up and scare the garbage bugs on it while circling your palm trees, so I just keep it there.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 25, 2013)

The *Rainbow Stag* and *Giant Stag* are the only good beetles on the regular tree


----------

